# My Boys First Buck



## #52 (Oct 4, 2007)

Sunday morning the family and I got in the Rhino for a little hunting, just as it got light I spotted a nice little buck on the hill about 50 yards a way. My son and I got out and of course, he was getting a little excited. He fired off a shot and, honestly, I have no idea where he hit. The buck ran up the hill a little and stopped. I told my son to settle down, and shoot again. So we re-loaded and he shot, gut shot, great. Of course he was a little excited still and I notice he was pulling his head up to see the shot, a little quick. The buck was obviously not feeling to good and went and laid down. He tried to get me to shoot it to put him down for good, but I told him this was his buck, and to stick with it. A couple more shots and the buck was down. Once I got my son to settle down and relax a little he put a bullet right through the chest. Here is a pic of an excited 12 yr old and his first 23" 4 point.
[attachment=0:2jzgqr3r]stiegs buck.JPG[/attachment:2jzgqr3r]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

*AWESOME!!*I love seeing a 12 year old with a smile like that! Well done.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Nice Buck!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Handsome kid, and a handsome buck. Great story!


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome deer! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Congrats to your boy 52! I'm betting the memories made that day will be with him a long, long time. And a heck of a buck to boot!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Heck yeah!


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice story and nice buck well done.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Das ist ein großer Hirsch!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Very cool! Great deer too!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

congrat's that's awesome. thats a very nice buck for his first.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

Grats to your boy!!!! that is a great 1st buck!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

hockeyandhunting said:


> Grats to your boy!!!! that is a great 1st buck!!!


+1 very nice!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to your son and you. It awesome to see a smile on a kids face like that one. well done.


----------

